# Explorer for a plow vehicle



## Idaboui (Nov 24, 2008)

How is an explorer for a plow truck. I am looking to plow my apartment building lot and about 10 driveways. An explorer would make a good vehicle because it looks good for my job (Real Estate Sales) and would be enough of a truck for my rental business. Halling materials/supplies inside and on a trailer. I do the maintenance and repairs.

Second choice is a 4 door f150. But I prefer a smaller vehicle.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a buddy that plows with his explorer...does quite well.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i'd go with the f-150 build stronger i'd think.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

or find F150 or F250 with short bed would be good if you can't find then try bronco.


Explorer would do but it more light duty plow.


----------



## Idaboui (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I figured a F150 would be a better vehicle for plowing, better yet a 250.

I talked to a snoway dealer and they said a plow for an explorer would not be warrantied if it was used on anything more than a personal driveway or two and they can tell if the plow has been used for more than personal use. I am really not worried about the warranty or maybe I should be after hearing that.

I just really want to know if the vehicle (Explorer) is suitable for my intended use. Say a 20 space parking lot and 10 driveways. I'm sure the user will have a lot to do with it. I would be the only user and not in a hurry, so no pounding piles and not F, R, F, R, F as fast as I can to make up time & money.

Thaks for your replies.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i still would go with the f-150 if you want to look nice then just get a lariat or harly davdison better yet or if u really want something classy get a lincon mark


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

You know another option would be to use the money of a new plow and just buy a beater truck with a plow already. shoot there is an old 250 over here for 500 bucks with a meyers plow on it....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Idaboui;787396 said:


> I talked to a snoway dealer and they said a plow for an explorer would not be warrantied if it was used on anything more than a personal driveway or two and they can tell if the plow has been used for more than personal use. I am really not worried about the warranty or maybe I should be after hearing that.
> 
> I think you answer your own question below
> 
> ...


You can plow driveways with a ATV or a lawn tractor, lots of guys do. I would imagine you could do your parking lot with one, IF you Plow with the storm. I have installed 22 series on explorers with good success. A lot of the concern with warranty is customer expectation, if you think the warranty is about bent moldboards and broken wear edges from the behavior you say you do not intend to partake in, you will not have a warranty. if you think it's about broken welds, or leaking hydraulics warranty won't be an issue.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

i think you should save yourself the hassle of plowing and get in touch with me, and I will provide you with a very competitive bid for that parking lot and driveways.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I plowed 18 driveways last season with my Explorer - truck did awesome. You just have to be careful as you said you were going to be anyways. I have the Fisher, the Sno-Way 22 series is nice as well. I didn't have a Sno-Way dealer close by.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

just go easy on it, the front ends on those SUV's aren't built to handle that much abuse, neither are the transmissions


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

I just installed a Curtis Home Pro on a 97 sport. Time will tell how it does. There is a full frame but I wonder how strong it really is.....


----------



## Bigd0883 (Dec 10, 2017)

Captain said:


> I plowed 18 driveways last season with my Explorer - truck did awesome. You just have to be careful as you said you were going to be anyways. I have the Fisher, the Sno-Way 22 series is nice as well. I didn't have a Sno-Way dealer close by.


I have a 2004 ford explorer and a fisher snow plow but cant figure out what mount I need. Any Idea? I also have a picture of the plow where it hooks to the mount.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I had a Homesteader snow plow which is a light duty plow, the plow in your picture is likely too heavy for an Explorer, I doubt they make a mount.

If you go to the Fisher web site they have an application guide to show what fits your truck. If I remember correctly, when I bought my plow the Fisher website wasn't showing mounts for the 2004, so he had to type in 2003, which fit perfectly.


----------

